# Quality of Clones Across Different Manufacturers?



## thebigkahuna2009 (28/2/15)

What are your thought about the quality of clones across different manufacturers? For example, someone did a photo overview comparing the Plum Veil manufactured by Tobeco, EHPro and Infinite. The Infinite one is significantly more expensive, yet had the lowest quality according to the reviewer. What is your recommendation for manufacturers?

http://kinglyvapes.com/blog/vapehacks-3-mod-clone-comparison-same-clone-3-manufacturers/


----------



## stevie g (28/2/15)

the lemaga and yeahsmo clones I've bought have been great quality


----------



## huffnpuff (28/2/15)

Lemaga is a mixed bag.

The Doge V2 is great, but...

The Lemaga Marquis clone sucks due to not having the correct positive post screw, which is one the the main critical things that makes the authentic so good. Also, the positive post start spinning on tightening down AND the "2mm" rods don't fit in any of the horizontal air holes. The vape is good once you battle past the sh*tty quality issues.

Also one thing I'd vendors of clones to do is give some notes on how the get the machine oil off these things when people buy them.


----------



## Marzuq (28/2/15)

I think this is a master of preference and will change from one user to the next. Everyone looks for something different in each device.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/3/15)

I've found most to be hit an miss, its best to research a specific clone before buying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (1/3/15)

From what I understand there are 3 factories in China making all the clone ecig items. The different 'companies' seem to be the the quality of the batch produced, say the near perfect clones go under infinite brand and the bad clones some other clone company for a lower price. I find Infinite, AMOD, tobecco, ivogo tend to be the higher quality batches produced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/3/15)

But by the same token... They can have dreadful duds. 

Infinite who sells clones made by SXK for example, have the best magma and stingray X clones (better than the authentics even) however... Their Mephisto, Big Dripper and Plumeveil are a total waste of time 

The fasttech ones seem to come from a different set of manufacturers. So far everything I've had from that source has been not too bad. But I'm sure the same rules would apply.


----------



## VandaL (1/3/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> But by the same token... They can have dreadful duds.
> 
> Infinite who sells clones made by SXK for example, have the best magma and stingray X clones (better than the authentics even) however... Their Mephisto, Big Dripper and Plumeveil are a total waste of time
> 
> The fasttech ones seem to come from a different set of manufacturers. So far everything I've had from that source has been not too bad. But I'm sure the same rules would apply.


The marquis I recieved from Fastech is strange, the flavor is quite horrible. I've run it in a USC for 30mins.i really don't know what's wrong with it. But if the deck on the original is as small as this clone then I'm glad I did not purchase the original.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/3/15)

VandaL said:


> The marquis I recieved from Fastech is strange, the flavor is quite horrible. I've run it in a USC for 30mins.i really don't know what's wrong with it. But if the deck on the original is as small as this clone then I'm glad I did not purchase the original.



Have you tried giving it a soak in white vinegar? I pull my atty's completely apart, and let them and their o-rings soak in the stuff for a bit, gets rid of any lingering flavours. 

I dunno about the deck, my Hobo is a fasttech one, and its airflow is very different to any other clone i've seen.


----------



## VandaL (1/3/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Have you tried giving it a soak in white vinegar? I pull my atty's completely apart, and let them and their o-rings soak in the stuff for a bit, gets rid of any lingering flavours.


I ran it in the bath with a bit of vodka and sunlight, as I do with all my attys it's the first one I get a really crap taste from with grants. Tried a few builds and wicks


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/3/15)

VandaL said:


> I ran it in the bath with a bit of vodka and sunlight, as I do with all my attys it's the first one I get a really crap taste from with grants. Tried a few builds and wicks



Hmm, I've always found that the other common cleaners (vodka, lemon juice, sunlight, mixtures) don't really do the trick for me. White vinegar is the first one i've found that does the job. Especially with that crap taste you get from black o-rings. 

If you're just over the marquis, and don't mind shipping by SAPO  gimme a shout

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/6/15)

In response to the machine oil issue: what I like to do is take everything apart including the 510 pin and set it down on a towel after a quick rinse under water. From there I dry it and use wound prep alcohol wipes to wipe the entire device down.this does an amazing job of cleaning stubborn dirt. I then boil some water and mix it with sunlight liquid and cool it down with a little water. I put the entire rda (separated, no copper pieces) in the warm/hot water and let it soak for a while. Rinse it under the tap; watch the small pieces and the drain; wipe it with some tissue and it's good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/6/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> In response to the machine oil issue: what I like to do is take everything apart including the 510 pin and set it down on a towel after a quick rinse under water. From there I dry it and use wound prep alcohol wipes to wipe the entire device down.this does an amazing job of cleaning stubborn dirt. I then boil some water and mix it with sunlight liquid and cool it down with a little water. I put the entire rda (separated, no copper pieces) in the warm/hot water and let it soak for a while. Rinse it under the tap; watch the small pieces and the drain; wipe it with some tissue and it's good to go.


Thank you for sharing your way with us. 
And most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Happy vaping.


----------

